
Software Engineers at Lyst develop the world's first search engine for fashion - SlowGrab
https://apply.workable.com/lyst/j/DB8A242B28/
======
verdverm
HN is not a job board, please read the FAQ.

Further, you disguise this job advertisement with another title meant to
intrigue, shame on you

~~~
SlowGrab
My bad, sorry about that! I'm actually new to HN and didn't know how it works.
Genuine mistake, I didn't mean to mislead anyone.

